# lifespan of a chameleon in captivity



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Who has an older chameleon on here?Just wondering what sort of age they live to??Thanks Jackie:flrt:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

The usual life span is around 5-6 years, a breeding female typically is less, some are under that amount, a few push it(ones with VERY little stress), but thats the usual middle ground for the age of a cham.


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd say anything from 3 - 6


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

For some reason I expected their life span to be longer than that.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

My first female veiled, Lily, only made it to 19 months of age. She laid her first clutch at 14 months old of 104 eggs and her second clutch in April this year at 18 months old of 102 eggs. Both clutches were infertile, but I now realise that by feeding her too much this pushed her into laying such huge clutches. This time around with my new baby girl, I will be following the advice on this blog Successful Keeping of Veiled Chameleons
and hopefully she will lay much smaller clutches, if any. I want Amy to be around for a lot longer than Lily was.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

excession said:


> For some reason I expected their life span to be longer than that.


 Chams are a very easily stressed animal, and it shows through in there health.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

my oldest female yemen just recently passed away at 3 and a half years old and after having 7 clutches of eggs.
she had a good innings.
ive got a male yemen who is over 7 years old now had him since he was a hatchling.

females dont usually go past the 3 yr mark: victory:


----------

